# Looking for a male pup



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a black sable male pup, if I could find one around 5 or so months would be great!. I'm looking for just a companion dog and wanting to add the pup at the end of march. As for price I'm comfortable spending around $1500 then shipping on top of that. Does anyone know of any male pups available from a good breeder? I'm looking for anywhere in North America doesn't have to be close by me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you post your general area, you might get some hits on a breeder close by


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

You're in luck on this forum.....there are several good breeders of WL dogs here.
Chris, Cliff, Lee,.....and I believe Christine....all have good reputations regarding their programs.
I don't know about prices or availability.
*If I left anyone out that should be included...sorry....these names I'm more familiar with.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I"ll add Robin above as well


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

scuba_bob said:


> I'm looking for a black sable male pup, if I could find one around 5 or so months would be great!. I'm looking for just a companion dog and wanting to add the pup at the end of march. As for price I'm comfortable spending around $1500 then shipping on top of that. Does anyone know of any male pups available from a good breeder? I'm looking for anywhere in North America doesn't have to be close by me.


It's also a HUGE help if you can add your knowledge/skills/abilities with dogs in general and GSD's in specific. Any training goals? Many of the sable breeders are using working lines which can be a tad too much dog for someone green with the breed and a normal hectic busy life already (like most of us!  )


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the comments - fitting a pup into a time frame is tough....mother nature does not always cooperate with our plans....

Although I do have a Hexe x Chuck litter coming, it will be a bit later - I doubt I will have that nice dark black sable as there is not alot of Czech or DDR in the pedigree, but color preference is not a high priority in how I place pups....Hexe is pretty dark, and there may be a darker sable - but who knows...! There are alot of people who specialize in color specific litters -most the DDR/Czech ones - if the blizzards had not hit the South in Jan, I might have that WGR/DDR/Czech/Belgian combo litter LOL LOL but didn't happen! Maybe in July tho!

Spartanville may have something that is in your color & time requirements....

Lee


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I do have a black sable male pup at the moment, but since he's only 13 days old, I don't really know whether he'll be suitable or whether he'll need to go to a working home. 

Also, since he's the only black sable male, he might end up going to one of the people who already have a puppy reserved.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Thanks for the comments - fitting a pup into a time frame is tough....mother nature does not always cooperate with our plans....
> 
> Although I do have a Hexe x Chuck litter coming, it will be a bit later - I doubt I will have that nice dark black sable as there is not alot of Czech or DDR in the pedigree, but color preference is not a high priority in how I place pups....Hexe is pretty dark, and there may be a darker sable - but who knows...! There are alot of people who specialize in color specific litters -most the DDR/Czech ones - if the blizzards had not hit the South in Jan, I might have that WGR/DDR/Czech/Belgian combo litter LOL LOL but didn't happen! Maybe in July tho!
> 
> ...


Lee, I'd be interested in viewing the pedigree for the litter that may happen in July... those are the lines I am looking at right now for my next dog.. do you mind PMing me the link or information?


----------



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

I do expect also a dark sable and black sable litter around March 23th. 

I do live in Germany, so it's not a deal to ship the pup to you when old enough. 

Bloodline is very interssting:
Zwinger OF WOLFCUBS: Zucht von Top vom Kirchberghof und Kyrill vom Haus Clanora bei Working-dog.eu

If you still have questions, fell free to ask.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wolfcubs said:


> I do expect also a dark sable and black sable litter around March 23th.
> 
> I do live in Germany, so it's not a deal to ship the pup to you when old enough.
> 
> ...


HUGE fan of Paska and the Salztalblick dogs. I actually had a thread on here somewhere asking about them.

What are you expecting in terms of nerve, thresholds and overall temperament from this litter? Some of the dogs I recognize, others I don't. You can PM me if you like.


----------



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Well in cause I do know both of the dogs I do expect strong nerves, tons of drives, fair and nice temperament. Grips will be hard, full and evective. Theese dogs don't play at work, but still are fair and nice to handle. 

I do also expect dark- and black sable pups, maybe some solid blacks too. I do expect strong bones, excellent anatomie, HD/ED fine dogs with a good breeding Value. 
Both dogs are in excellent condition and do have super strong and healthy bloodlines. 

Sorry for my english, I could explain it easier in german as in english 

@ cliffson1: Who should send you a PM?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like a nice litter!


----------



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I bet it will be 

You are welcome to get a pup *lol*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We own Top's littermate Tara. Excellent dogs, love my Tara. :wub: She gave us an excellent litter with our male Dorian so we decided to repeat it. 

And I agree, extreme drives and she has passed it on to each and everyone of her pups, but yet so good in the house.


----------



## Wolfcubs (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice to hear that you are so happy with Top's Littermate 

I cannot wait to see theese puppies growing. I'm so excited.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this breeder? and what's the difference between a dark sable and a black sable? I've seen pics of a dark sable that looks like a black sable, are they close?.

Litters


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

scuba_bob said:


> Has anyone heard of this breeder? and what's the difference between a dark sable and a black sable? I've seen pics of a dark sable that looks like a black sable, are they close?.
> ]


Here's a really good thread about that:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/144299-black-sable.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

most dogs called "black sable" are actually very dark sables - true black sables are very very uncommon - a true black sable appears black from a distance and has a redder uncoat, some masking and black "frosting" over red legs..


The dogs on this site are medium to dark sables....

Lee


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I found this post I had made in a "sable" thread a couple years ago.

Again...hope username morgan who is the owner of this picture and owner of the dog in the picture "The Thug" is ok with me posting this.. He is just to handsome! This is a black sable!

It is hard in some pics as well... hard to really tell due to lighting



kelso said:


> Kelso also carries black recessive..but I would not call him a black sable, maybe dark sable but not black..he has alot of "lighter" points on his legs
> 
> Anyway here is the blackest sable I have seen owned by someone on this board...member Morgan's dog Luke, the Thug..hope he doesnt mind if I repost the pic he took here..


----------

